# Picture of Marbles with a Shire Horse



## Riverdance (May 8, 2010)

Our state had a Horse Expo two weeks ago. Marbles was there and was presented as the smallest horse next to the largest horse. right now Marbles is only 27 1/2" tall.


----------



## albahurst (May 8, 2010)

Very neat, Sue!


----------



## Tab (May 8, 2010)

How neat!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2010)

Great picture








Anna


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2010)

How cool is that!!!!!


----------



## shadowpaints (May 9, 2010)

now THAT is a awesome pic!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 9, 2010)

Both those horses are gorgious! Great pic and Marbles is lookin' good!!


----------



## FoRebel (May 10, 2010)

Sue it was so nice to meet you at the Expo! I couldn't believe that I got to see Marbles in person, especially after I had told my mom so much about what you posted here on LB! It was funny to see the shire's reaction on Saturday during the parade of breeds when you brought Marbles into the arena!


----------



## Riverdance (May 11, 2010)

FoRebel said:


> Sue it was so nice to meet you at the Expo! I couldn't believe that I got to see Marbles in person, especially after I had told my mom so much about what you posted here on LB! It was funny to see the shire's reaction on Saturday during the parade of breeds when you brought Marbles into the arena!


It was really nice to meet you too.

Things have been really busy since the show. 9 foals now on the ground.


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 11, 2010)

That is a real awesome picture !! That shire's head is almost as big as she is.... Too cute !!


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 11, 2010)

_OMG that's WILD...._


----------

